# صور تدل علي محبة المسلمين لينا



## Coptic Man (9 فبراير 2006)

*صور تدل علي محبة المسلمين لينا*

دي صور تدل علي محبة المسلمين الجميلة لينا 

ودي طبعا بيستمدوها من دينهم الحنيف الجميل لقد هاجموا شخص القس زكريا بطرس الذي قام بفضح شيطان الاسلام ولقد هاجمهوه ليل بنهار ولوا انه خارج مصر لكانوا فتكوا بيه ( ده طبعا من تعاليم النبي الذي شق ام قرفة لانها سبته في شعر والامثلة الذي تشيب لها الودان انها لكثيرة حقا  ) ولكن هنا وفي قلب مصر بلدنا المنهوبة من سنين طويلة والذين قاموا باستعمارها بدعوي الفتح ولا اعلم كيف كانت مغلقة وهم فتوحها انها لعمري غزوة قبيحة من شعب استباح كل شئ بامر من اله وثني والصور تتكلم بنفسها عن ماذا يفعلون بنا كل يوم ونحن صامتون نستحق المزيد فعلا اترككم مع صور الكتب التي نشرت في دار الكتاب وعلي فكرة الموضوع يعتبر تكملة لموضوع  التحرش بالمكتبات المسيحية في معرض الكتاب المصري


صور للكتب الجميلة اللي يحويها المعرض 
































يتبــ†ـــع​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 فبراير 2006)

بس الصراحة الاجمل منها سلبيتنا كا اقباط غير مشاركين في بلدنا ​


----------



## ميرنا (9 فبراير 2006)

*لا تعليق ربنا يرحمنا ويرحمهم *


----------



## +Dream+ (9 فبراير 2006)

الى متى الصمت 





:t32: :t32:


----------



## ezzzak (9 فبراير 2006)

الصور دي لكتب موجود في معرض الكتاب الدولي وفين في نفس الجناح الخاص بالمكتبات المسيحيه 

ومكتبات دار الكتاب المقدس الموجوده في الدور السادس 

والي من يوم متعمل معرض الكتاب وان الجناح رقم 6 مخصص للمكتبات المسيحيه 

يقومو يجيبو مكتبه السافل المدعو ابو اسلام بهذا الجناح ويقوم بنشر هذه الكتب 


ولا تنسو ايضا التحرشات التي حدثت من بعض الشبان المترددين علي مكتبه ابو اسلام

وغيره وغيره الكثير 

المسلمون هاجو وماجو من رسوم كاريكتير ونحن نري شتيمتنا وسب عقيدتنا امام 

اعيننا ولا من مجيب لنقوم ونتحرك لنفضح هذه العقيده الشيطانيه 

لنقوم يا اقباط


----------



## استفانوس (9 فبراير 2006)

*اخي الحبيب مينا
سلام ونعمة 
هل تعلم ان مثل هذه الكتيبات لانسان عاقل تكتشف الحقائق
لان كل باحث حقيقي سوف يقارن مااتت الكتيبات مع كتابنا هذا ان يمح له
ولكن العجب العجاب ان فتح الاحاديث الاسلامية
ويل لمن تاتي به العثرات خير له ان يطوق عنقه بحجرة من رحى ويطرح نفسه في البحر
ومع كل هذا يعظم انتيارنا بالذي احبنا له المجد*


----------



## Maya (9 فبراير 2006)

*مسكينة يا أرض مصر المباركة .. مسكينة يا حضن المخلص في طفولته .. مسكينة أيتها الأرض التي تضمين شعب المسيح المبارك ..

منذ سنين بعيدة كنتِ مهد للحضارة والبناء والعمران وأسرارك لحد اليوم تذهل وتدهش . منذ سنين طويلة كانت أوراق البردي تكتب بالعلوم والمعرفة والحضارة وبعد ذلك  أخذت تحمل أروع الكلمات  من تسبيح وتمجيد لرب المجد وكلمات رائعة موجهة لمخلص هذا الشعب المبارك ، ولكن دارت الأيام ودخل ذلك السرطان الخبيث ليدمر مصر ويحولها  إلى مصدر للتطرف والإرهاب وأصبحت أوراق البردي الحديثة تكتب كتباً محمدية مجرمة تهاجم الشعب المسيحي ، ونفي هذا الشعب في وطنه وتراث أجداده  وصدقني لا يوجد أصعب ولا أقسى من أن تنفى وأنت في وطنك وبين شعبك  وعلى أرض أجدادك ...

لقد رأيت الصور والكتب  وأشكرك يا أخ مينا وأشكر الموقع القبطي الجميل الذي قدم لنا هذه  الصور ليتأكد العالم أنه لم ولن يوجد عنصر للأمة بل هما عنصران كانا و مازلا وسيبقيان : أحدهما شعب مسكين مظلوم صاحب حق سلبت أرضه منه  واستعبد في أرض أجداده وفرضت عليه جزية قاسية جداً وصدقوني إن الشعب  لحد اليوم ما يزال يدفع جزية وهي قاسية جداً وأقسى بكثير من بعض الجنيهات أو الفلوس ..
والعنصر الآخر لا أجد من كلمات ما أستطيع عن أعبر عن إرهابه ووحشيته فأفضل الصمت 

هذا عادتهم ينشرون الأكاذيب ويصرفون عليها الأموال ويلفون ستار الظلام ويوسعونه ليحجبوا الحقيقة والنور المقدس .. يحاولون التأثير على إيمان المسيحيين بكتب مليئة بالخزعبلات التي ترتدي ملابس الحجة والمنطق وحكمة شيوخ الإرهاب والإجرام، ثم ما اختيار مثل تلك العناوين  الواردة في  الموضوع إلا لتدل على اهتمامات وحقيقة أسوء  أمة أخرجت للناس ، ولكن لا تستغربوا فقد وجدت منذ فترة أحد الكتب من إنتاج إرهابي فلسطيني يتضمن ( حقيقة علمية محمدية )  تقول أن العلماء اكتشفوا  مورثات في الخنازير قريبة جداً من المورثات الموجودة لدى اليهود !!! وهذا يؤكد إحدى النظريات التي يتبناها علماء المحمدية ورموزها ،   طبعاً  هذا بحث طبي محمدي لا شك والعلماء هم إما خيالات مآتة  أو محمديون متنكرون بملابس العلماء  أجروا هذا البحث ،  هذا إن كان هناك علماء  وموضوع ومورثات بالأصل ، لكن خيال الفلسطيني واسع فلا تؤاخذوه !!! ...

إن هذه الأمة يا أحبة  تجيد الكذب والنفاق وتريد الإهانة والتجريح بأي صورة وخوفهم من رب المجد ومن نور المسيحية يجعلهم يطبعون الكتب ويفتحون المحطات الفضائية ويستخدمون الإذاعات وحتى رسائل SMS على بعض المحطات الفضائية أخذت تمدح المحمدية وتلعن النصارى واليهود أو الصليبيين والصهاينة   ....

عموماً لنتذكر يا أحبة أن أولئك القوم الذين يفجرون أنفسهم دفاعاً عن أكاذيب لا يصعب عليهم إنزال مثل تلك الكتب إلى السوق ،  ولكن في ختام حديثي لي سؤال  لبابا مبارك بوصفه الريس و وزوجته  ماما سوزان بوصفها المسؤولة عن مشاريع تشجيع القراءة للشباب ورعاية الكتب والمكتبات  وتقديم العلم والثقافة للشعب المصري على ما أعتقد  ، أين كنتم يا جماعة وأنتم ترون أو تسمعون عن هذه الكتب ؟   ما رأيك يا ريس وأنت تصرح بالأمس أنك لن تسمح لأي متطرف بالمساس وإثارة أي نوع من الفتنة داخل البلد   ؟ ألا ترى هذه الكتب أم أن أتباع وعملاء  صديقك *** ****** المنتشرين في كل معرض يقام  للكتب لأسباب معروفة  لا ينقلون لك مثل تلك الأخبار عن كتب تهين عنصر الأمة وتسبه وتهين مقدساته ،أم أنك فقط تحتج وترفض رسوم كاريكاتورية لمحمد ابن آمنة وتهدد بسحب سفيرك من الدنمارك على تلك الخلفية  أما شعبك وأصحاب هذه الأرض فلا تهتم به ولا بمشاعره ولا مقداسته ؟؟؟!!!   .....

لا تعليق لدي إلا صلواتي لرب المجد ليكون معكم يا أقباط  ويعينكم ويمدكم بالقوة لتثبتوا  في وجه أعداء الرب ....  *


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2006)

عجبي... اين هذه الكتب من معنى الاضطهاد و الاساءة الى الدين الاخر؟ اذ رسمة صغيرة هزتهم هز, فماذا لو نشرنا كتاب بهذا المحتوى؟ عدد الزوجات في الاسلام و ملكات الايمان مثلا؟ اعتقد ان ربع المسلمين سيتركون دينهم حينها, فبالرغم من كل الضغوط و الجبر وهم مستتركين الى هذه الدرجة, فيكف لو فتح لنا باب النشر و الكتابة بحرية؟

و أين هذه الكتاب من الغرب الذي يقال لهم انهم اهانوا الرسول بصور؟

صدقني, حالا سأرسل هذه الصور لصحيفة اليولاند بوست و لنردوا ان يتم عرصها و نشرها...


----------



## maarttina (9 فبراير 2006)

اين انت يا استاذ whocares
هل رايت ماذا يفعلون المسلميين بمنتهي الوقاحه عقيدتك تهان ويداس علي كتبك المقدسه وهم يقلبون الدنيا لمجرد صور
اين انتم يا دعاة المسيحية الاسميه يا من تدافعون عن الكتاب المقدس اين انت يا قداسة البابا شنودة من كل ما يحدث 
هل ننتظر حتي تعلن مصر دولة اسلامية يقودها الاخوان المسلميين ؟؟؟؟
اصحوا يا اقباط صدقوني ده اخر فرصة ليكم انكم تصتعوا تاريخكم من جديد وكده او كده انتم بتموتوا بايدي الاسلام القذره الملطخه بدماءكم منذ 1400 سنة 
مافيش حد هيرحمكم يا اقباط لو ماصحتوش من اللي انتو فيه 
اكثر من هذه الكتب وقاحه يا مينا بتتباع علي الارصفه بوسط البلد بالقاهرة في شارع 26 يوليو ومام جامع الفتح بميدان رمسيس 
وتباع علننا للمواطنين وامام اعين الحكومة الوهابية القذره
شكرا يا مينا علي الموضوع وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وينور عيون المسلميين والمسيحيين اللي لسه مخدوعيين 
السيد المسيح له كل المجد صنع سياط وطرد الباعه من الهيكل عندما وجدتهم يعبثون بيه 
اين انتم تدافعون عن كنائسكم التي تحترق وتهدم فوق روؤسكم وانتم اثناء الصلاة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## محب جدا (9 فبراير 2006)

يا رب اسالك الهدايه والرشاد

المسلمون ممثلون في السيد المدعو ابو اسلام يدينون العقيده المسيحيه وينكرونها جملة وتفصيلا .

والمسيحيون ممثلون في السيد زكريا بطرس يدينون عقيدة الاسلام وينكرونها جملة وتفصيلا.

وكل  فريق يريد من الاخر الصمت الرهيب

والحياري يضيعون ويتشتتون

يا جماعه فليقل كل واحد رايه في حدود الادب وبالدليل القطعي والنصوص الصريحه

واتركوا الحكم للقراء الذين يبحثون عن الهدايه

هذا مجرد راي


----------



## maarttina (9 فبراير 2006)

يا محب جدا طب ما تشوف انت الحقيقة هل ابونا زكريا يتحدث بهذا الاسلوب الوقح الذي بهذه الكتب ؟؟؟
هل رائيت كتاب لشخص مسيحي مكتوب عليه عنوانين كهذه ؟؟؟
لو كنت مسيحي يا محب عاوزه اقولك اية من الانجيل
من ليس معي فهو ضدي ومن لا يبني فهو يهدم
اما ان تكون مسيحي مع السيد المسيح او نك تكون مسلم لكن الوسطيه ليست من عقيدتنا


----------



## Coptic Man (9 فبراير 2006)

*يا اخ محب جدااا 

ها اقولك حاجة لو المسيحين سايبين الكلام ده بمزاجهم وقادرين علي رد الصاع صاعين زي ما بيقولوا يبقي ربنا يباركهم 

بس دي سلبية فعلا مش اكتر من كده الاقباط سلبيبن ويستاهلوا اكتر من كده ان مش فاقوا

السيد المسيح لما ضربه عبد رئيس الكهنة مش سكت علي حقه وقاله لما ضربتني ؟*


----------



## محب جدا (9 فبراير 2006)

الفاضلة مارتين
"اما ان تكون مسيحي مع السيد المسيح او نك تكون مسلم لكن الوسطيه ليست من عقيدتنا"
_________________
قد  اكون هذا او ذاك واحاول الثبات علي موقفي او الذهاب حيث يوجد الحق

اري ان العناوين ساخنه نوعا ما.
هذا وان جاز في اي كتاب للدعايه والتسويق فانه لا يجوز مع الكتب الدينيه فالدين ليس مجرد شعارات وصوت عالي وعناوين براقه

للامانه الشديده اري هذا النمط من التعامل مع الاخر في الدول التي تقطنها اغلبيه مسيحيه
مثل امريكا والدنيمارك مثلا.
ونراه الان في مصر والسعوديه 

وداخلي غرف البالتوك عند المسلمين والمسيحين يعرفون كيف يتعامل كل مع الاخر.

والوضع القائم عند كلا الطرفين مرفوض عندي


----------



## whocares (26 فبراير 2006)

> >>>> اين انت يا استاذ whocares <<<<<



أنا هون، هاي أول مرة أتصفح هذه المدخلة.



> >>>> هل رايت ماذا يفعلون المسلميين بمنتهي الوقاحه عقيدتك تهان ويداس علي كتبك المقدسه وهم يقلبون الدنيا لمجرد صور اين انتم يا دعاة المسيحية الاسميه يا من تدافعون عن الكتاب المقدس اين انت يا قداسة البابا شنودة من كل ما يحدث هل ننتظر حتي تعلن مصر دولة اسلامية يقودها الاخوان المسلميين ؟؟؟؟ >>>>



مجرد ردك علي يخبرني كم أنه ليس لك القدرة في التحكم بأعصابك بالمرة. 

نعم رأيت هذه الصور المحزنة. و ما العجيب؟ الكتاب المقدس لم يوصينا بالدفاع عنه، فقال الرسول بطرس:" بَلْ قَدِّسُوا الرَّبَّ الإِلَهَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ (تواضع)، 16 وَلَكُمْ ضَمِيرٌ صَالِحٌ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ الَّذِينَ يَشْتِمُونَ سِيرَتَكُمُ الصَّالِحَةَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يُخْزَوْنَ فِي مَا يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ كَفَاعِلِي شَرٍّ. 17 لأَنَّ تَأَلُّمَكُمْ إِنْ شَاءَتْ مَشِيئَةُ اللهِ وَأَنْتُمْ صَانِعُونَ خَيْراً، أَفْضَلُ مِنْهُ وَأَنْتُمْ صَانِعُونَ شَرّاً. 18 فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ، مُمَاتاً فِي الْجَسَدِ وَلَكِنْ مُحْيىً فِي الرُّوحِ."   

هل هذه هي المسيحية الإسمية يا أختي؟ هل تقولين أن الرسول بطرس مسيحي بالإسم؟ أم من يقوم بالعكس؟ أنظري أيضا رد الأخ الحبيب فريد.



> >>>> اصحوا يا اقباط صدقوني ده اخر فرصة ليكم انكم تصتعوا تاريخكم من جديد وكده او كده انتم بتموتوا بايدي الاسلام القذره الملطخه بدماءكم منذ 1400 سنة مافيش حد هيرحمكم يا اقباط لو ماصحتوش من اللي انتو فيه
> اكثر من هذه الكتب وقاحه يا مينا بتتباع علي الارصفه بوسط البلد بالقاهرة في شارع 26 يوليو ومام جامع الفتح بميدان رمسيس وتباع علننا للمواطنين وامام اعين الحكومة الوهابية القذره <<<<



متى 5 :43"َسمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 44وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ اَلَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 45لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ اَلَّذِي فِي اَلسَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى اَلأَشْرَارِ وَاَلصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى اَلأَبْرَارِ وَاَلظَّالِمِينَ. 46لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ اَلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ اَلْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ 47وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ اَلْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ 48فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ اَلَّذِي فِي اَلسَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ."

إذا كنت لا تستطيعين الحب، الإحسان، و الصلاة (و أنا لم أر هذه الأفعال منك و من البعض هنا)، فأنت هي من لا تملك القدرة على إتباع وصايا يسوع و تدعوه في نفس الوقت رب المجد. لإنك بحاجه لبصيرة روحية و قدرة الروح القدس لتتمكني من ذلك، و أنا سأصلي من أجلك و للآخرين كما أوصانا رب المجد. 



> >>>>> شكرا يا مينا علي الموضوع وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وينور عيون المسلميين والمسيحيين اللي لسه مخدوعيين السيد المسيح له كل المجد صنع سياط وطرد الباعه من الهيكل عندما وجدتهم يعبثون بيه اين انتم تدافعون عن كنائسكم التي تحترق وتهدم فوق روؤسكم وانتم اثناء الصلاة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!! >>>>



السيد المسيح كان في المعبد، بيت الآب، في الهيكل الذي حوله اليهود (وليس الرومان) إلى مغارة أموال و كأنه بنك. هذا الفعل اليسوعي سليم جدا لأنه يُعلم الناس اليهود، و بالأخص رؤساء الكهنة و الشريعة، على حرمة البيت و أهله كما لو فعل الآن معنا في الكنيسة. الرب بيلسعنا أحيانا. وهذا ليس له علاقة بالإضطهاد الروماني بل بالتراخي و عدم أمانة اليهود الذين كانوا محسوبين عليه و على الحفاظ على بيت الله في أورشليم. فهو لم يحمل السيف بل السياط لطردهم. 

بالفعل، ربنا ينور المسيحيين اللي لسه مخدوعيين لأنهم يقولون يا رب يا رب و لا يعملون بمشيئة الآب السماوي.

و أنا أنصحك، أنا لا أريدك أن تتخاطبي معي من غير ما تغلبي نفسك و تتحركي و تفتحي الكتاب المقدس و تقرئي ما يوصيك الله بعمله في مثل هذه الأحداث. و إلا لا تتلفظي بإسم رب المجد و أنت لا تقتبسي من فمه المبارك. ما هو الصعب في ذلـك يا عزيزتي؟


----------



## محب جدا (26 فبراير 2006)

*اسجل اعجابي الشديد بموقفك ي**ا* *whocares*

*هذا الخلق الراقي هو المرجو من جميع الاخوة والاصدقاء في المنتدي*

*فلا يصح ان اخالف تعاليم ديني التي تامرني بالسماح*

*لاني اكره فلان *

*اسجل اعجابي بك مره اخري*


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*+*​ 
*كثيراً ما كنت ادقق فى الفاظى عند الحوار مع اى من الاخوه المسلمين ..*
*كثيراً ما كنت اراعى شعورهم حتى لا يتضايق احد وحتى احاول ايضاً ان انفذ تعاليم المسيح له كل **المجد فى مراعاة شعور الاخرين *
*وكثيراً ايضاً كنت اشعر بمحبة كبيره نحوهم حتى عندما يتطاول احدهم على الهنا ... *
*وها أنا أرى بعض الكُتاب اللذين لا يفقهون شيئاً فى الادب ولا فى مجال البحث والدراسة يخرجون **الينا بكتب تهين مقدساتنا وتصف طقوسنا بالوثنيه والنجاسه .. ويصفون الكتاب المقدس كلام الله **المحيى بأنه كلام جنسى ...*
*أقول ايها الاخوه والاعضاء والمشرفين وكل من يزور منتدى الكنيسه العربيه ... ان اكبر عالم او اديب **فى هؤلاء المرتزقه الذين يخرجون مثل هذه الكتب التى تهين ديانتى ... أقول ان اكبر واحد فيهم لا **يملك ولو قدر يسير جدا من العلم والمعرفه ... بل اجدهم جُهال .. مندفعين ... متعصبين *
*للاسف لقد احزننى جداً هذا الامر .... *
*ولكن حتماً يوجد مسلمون محترمون .. فالكون لم يخلى منهم بالطبع *
*أقول الى كل انسان مسيحى على وجه الارض وناطق باللغة العربيه ... ارجوا ان تقرأ هذه الكتب .*
*وبعدها اضحك من قلبك ... صدقنى اضحك بالفعل من قلبك على هذا الغباء والجهل الازلى المحفور **بداخل امثال هؤلاء *​ 
*اشكرك اخى الحبيب مينا على الموضوع *​


----------



## يماني1 (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*ليس بالضرورة ان كل الكتب التي تهاجم المسيحية تكون فقط اسلامية

 فهناك غربيون كثر ينتقدون المسيحية وادوار المسيح وينتقصون من امه

البتول ولا يستطيع احد الرد عليهم ولا زعزعة اعتقادهم ، والكتب السابقة

يوجد مثلها ضد اليهود فلم يهتموا بمحبة المسلمين لهم او كراهيتهم لهم

فلم المسيحين يعتبرونها عدم محبة ليكن كتب من النوع التجاري الرخيص

هكذا هو تصنيفها ما دخل الحب بالامر*


----------



## Scofield (27 سبتمبر 2006)

على فكرة أنا كنت هناك وشوفت كتب أكثر من كده بكتييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## قلم حر (28 سبتمبر 2006)

لا أستطيع الا أن أقول 
طوبى لكم يا أقباط مصر 000فأنتم مضطهدين من أجل كلمة ألرب 0
ليبارككم ألرب و يحفظم 0
مملكتكم ليست من هذا ألعالم 000فأصبروا 000قد أقتربت ملكوت ألسماوات !


----------



## Scofield (3 أكتوبر 2006)

نهاية العالم قد أقتربت وكثير من النبؤات تحققت ولم يبقى الا القليل و يأتى السيد المسيح رب الأرباب الأله الوحيد ليخلص المؤمنين من يد هؤلاء الضالين و السفاحين و سوف يجازى كل شخص بحسب عمله فمن عمل صلاحا أجره عظيم و من عمل سيئا أجره جهنم و بحيرة النار الأبدية المخصصة لاتباع الشيطان و النبى الكذاب حيث نار لا تطفئ أبدا و دود لا يموت والبكاء و صرير الأسنان ولذا أحب أن أقول لكل أنسان مسلم مسيحي يهودى علمانى وثنى....ألخ أعرف طريق الرب و تأكد من الذى تتبعه قبل أن يجئ اليوم الذى لا ينفع فيه ندم أو بكاء


----------



## drop245 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله و حده لا شريك له. له الملك و له الحمد  و اشهد  ان محمدا عبده و رسوله  
و العزة للمسلمين و لو كره الكافرون و الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام الذي اظهر الحق على الباطل و ابعد العقل عن الهوى فالاسلام ينتشر بكثرة في العالم فبشرى لمن اتبع الهدى و بيئس لمن اتخد الهه هواه و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## الحوت (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*عزيزي فليفعل المسلمون ما يردوه وحتى تتخطى هه النقطة اعمل مقارنة بين عدد سكان العالم ككل وعدد المسلمين فيه ووقتها ستجد ان المسلمين ليس لهم وجد اصلا عدديا مصارنة مع عدد سكان العالم .

هو الي غايضهم انتشار المسيحية وانهدام الاسلام ورغم كل ما يفعلوة من حرق كنائس والاعتداء على المسيحين وتاليف كتب ضدهم لن يفلحوا لا بهدم المسيحيه ولا بنشر الاسلام لان التنصير منتشر في كل العالم وكل المسلمين يرتدون عن الاسلام ويعتنقون المسيحية وكما قلت لك اعمل مثارنة عددية وشوف بنفسك .*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (25 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man

فعلا اخي انتم مضطهدون ومظلومون اصلي لاجلكم ليحرركم الرب من هؤلاء المسلمين العنصريين في مصر


----------



## مسلمة جدا (5 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *عزيزي فليفعل المسلمون ما يردوه وحتى تتخطى هه النقطة اعمل مقارنة بين عدد سكان العالم ككل وعدد المسلمين فيه ووقتها ستجد ان المسلمين ليس لهم وجد اصلا عدديا مصارنة مع عدد سكان العالم .
> 
> هو الي غايضهم انتشار المسيحية وانهدام الاسلام ورغم كل ما يفعلوة من حرق كنائس والاعتداء على المسيحين وتاليف كتب ضدهم لن يفلحوا لا بهدم المسيحيه ولا بنشر الاسلام لان التنصير منتشر في كل العالم وكل المسلمين يرتدون عن الاسلام ويعتنقون المسيحية وكما قلت لك اعمل مثارنة عددية وشوف بنفسك .*



يا أخي لا تغرنكم الكثرة....فمن علامات الساعة (يوم القيامة) عند المسلمين أن يقل عدد المسلمين المؤمنين كما أخبرنا النبي عليه السلام حيث قال: (ما أنتم في الناس إلا كالشعرة السوداء في جلد ثور أبيض، أو كشعرة بيضاء في جلد ثور أسود) وهذا عند قرب الساعة...

فالكثرة لا تعني الجوده دائما...فالله رب المجد والعزة لا يهمه عدد من كفر فهم لا يضرنوه بشي وهو رب العرش العظيم...ولا يهمه عدد من آمن فهو رب الملكوت الدائم فهم لا يزيدون في ملكه شيء...بل كل نفس تعمل لنفسها...والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراطه المستقيم...

نسأل الله الهداية للجميع


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

*يا سلام :t33: 

الان بعد ان وضعناهم تحت الامر الواقع تنازلوا عن مقولتهم المشهور التي صرعونا بها ليلا نهارا ان الاسلام اكثر اديان العالم انتشارا :yahoo: 

فعلا لا تعليق :yaka: *


----------



## مسلمة جدا (5 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *يا سلام :t33:
> 
> الان بعد ان وضعناهم تحت الامر الواقع تنازلوا عن مقولتهم المشهور التي صرعونا بها ليلا نهارا ان الاسلام اكثر اديان العالم انتشارا :yahoo:
> 
> فعلا لا تعليق :yaka: *



لم نتنازل يا أخي عن أي شيء...فعلا الاسلام هو أكثر الاديان إنتشارا وهذا وفق تعدادات من اهل الغرب في أمريكا واوروبا وغيرها وليس من عندنا...وهذا ما يثير قلق الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ...وخصوصا بعد دخول العضو الامريكي المسلم إلى الكونجرس...فقد صرحت أمريكا علنيا خوفها من تفشي الاسلام ودخول عدد أكبر من الاعضاء المسلمين في الكونجرس الامريكي...فالله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون...

ويا أخي الفاضل...إنظر إلى الالاف الذين يقتلون في فلسطين وفي العراق وفي أفغانستان ومسلمي إقليم دارفور والصومال...بالله عليك كيف يزيز عددنا وكل هؤلاء يقتلون من قبل الأمريكان الفجرة الذين لا يراعون ضميرا ولا إنسانيه...

الله المستعان...ونحن راضون يقضائه وإبتلاءاته ولنا الجنة بإنه تعالى...فقد صبر نبينا من قبل على الأذى وأصحابه...أفلا نصبر!!


----------



## المغتربة (5 يناير 2007)

أنسان مسلم مسيحي يهودى علمانى وثنى....ألخ أعرف طريق الرب و تأكد من الذى تتبعه قبل أن يجئ اليوم الذى لا ينفع فيه ندم أو بكاء


المشكلة إين كنت سجلت هذا الكلام وأنت لاتعيه فهذه مصيبة
والمصيبة العظمة أن تكون تعية هذا الكلام 
وصدق الله حينما قال فيكم{مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَارًا بِئْسَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ} (5) سورة الجمعة


----------



## †جــــــــو† (5 يناير 2007)

يا ربى ايه الحاجات دى بس احنا ازاى ساكتين على الى بيحصل دة بجد لازم نعمل اى حاجه الى بيحصل دة تهريج:t32: :t32: :t32: 

ربها يهديهم ويعرفو باا الطريق والحياة الصحيحه:ranting: 

جـــــــــو


----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

مسلمة جدا قال:


> لم نتنازل يا أخي عن أي شيء...فعلا الاسلام هو أكثر الاديان إنتشارا وهذا وفق تعدادات من اهل الغرب في أمريكا واوروبا وغيرها وليس من عندنا...وهذا ما يثير قلق الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ...وخصوصا بعد دخول العضو الامريكي المسلم إلى الكونجرس...فقد صرحت أمريكا علنيا خوفها من تفشي الاسلام ودخول عدد أكبر من الاعضاء المسلمين في الكونجرس الامريكي...فالله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون...
> 
> ويا أخي الفاضل...إنظر إلى الالاف الذين يقتلون في فلسطين وفي العراق وفي أفغانستان ومسلمي إقليم دارفور والصومال...بالله عليك كيف يزيز عددنا وكل هؤلاء يقتلون من قبل الأمريكان الفجرة الذين لا يراعون ضميرا ولا إنسانيه...
> 
> الله المستعان...ونحن راضون يقضائه وإبتلاءاته ولنا الجنة بإنه تعالى...فقد صبر نبينا من قبل على الأذى وأصحابه...أفلا نصبر!!



*كل هذا الكلام كذب ليس له اي اساس من الصحة وبلاش نستشهد بقصص الاسلام الوهمية في منتدياتكم :smil12: 

نسبة المسلمين في العالم 1.4 - 1.6

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muslim_World

طبعا فيه الالف من المسلمين يتركون الاسلام ولا يزالوا يعدوا كمسلمين :t33: 

والدين الاسلامي دين متقدم نحو الانيهار الكلي بشهادة شيوخكم انفسهم ومن فمهم
http://www.investigateislam.com/cgi-bin/aljazeratv.asf

لا يوجد تزايد او ازدياد لعدد المسلمين في العالم فهذه اوهام تعيشون فيها واكبر دليل على كذبكم اعدادكم التي لا تساوي قدم نملة في بحر وسط سكان العالم من ناحية ومن ناحية اخرى الالف الالف يتركون الاسلام ويتجهون نحو المسيحيه فلا داعي للكذب والتلفيق والاوهام التي تعيشين فيها 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12917*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (5 يناير 2007)




----------



## الحوت (5 يناير 2007)

مسلمة جدا قال:


> لم نتنازل يا أخي عن أي شيء...فعلا الاسلام هو أكثر الاديان إنتشارا وهذا وفق تعدادات من اهل الغرب في أمريكا واوروبا وغيرها وليس من عندنا...وهذا ما يثير قلق الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ...وخصوصا بعد دخول العضو الامريكي المسلم إلى الكونجرس



*لحظة لحظة نسيت اعلق على هذه النقطة*





*اليس هو  مسلم الكونجرس الذي يدافع عن اسرائيل والشذوذ الجنسي واجهاض النساء*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (5 يناير 2007)

:new6:


----------



## حازم (5 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> دي صور تدل علي محبة المسلمين الجميلة لينا
> 
> الاسلام لا يعرف الكراهيه والحقد​
> ودي طبعا بيستمدوها من دينهم الحنيف الجميل لقد هاجموا شخص القس زكريا بطرس الذي قام بفضح شيطان الاسلام ولقد هاجمهوه ليل بنهار ولوا انه خارج مصر لكانوا فتكوا بيه ( ده طبعا من تعاليم النبي الذي شق ام قرفة لانها سبته في شعر والامثلة الذي تشيب لها الودان انها لكثيرة حقا  )
> ...



*هل العدل فى نظرك ان نتركه بدون رد فى كتاب لان الحكومه منعت الرد عليه فى التليفزيون خوفا من الفتنه على شعب مصر 
هل تعلم ان من رد عليه فى اى جامع يتم اعتقاله فورا
هل نصمت حتى نظهر محبه لكم ​*


----------



## حازم (5 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> دي صور تدل علي محبة المسلمين الجميلة لينا
> 
> الاسلام لا يعرف الكراهيه والحقد​
> ودي طبعا بيستمدوها من دينهم الحنيف الجميل لقد هاجموا شخص القس زكريا بطرس الذي قام بفضح شيطان الاسلام ولقد هاجمهوه ليل بنهار ولوا انه خارج مصر لكانوا فتكوا بيه ( ده طبعا من تعاليم النبي الذي شق ام قرفة لانها سبته في شعر والامثلة الذي تشيب لها الودان انها لكثيرة حقا  )
> ...



*هل العدل فى نظرك ان نتركه بدون رد فى كتاب لان الحكومه منعت الرد عليه فى التليفزيون خوفا من الفتنه على شعب مصر 
هل تعلم ان من رد عليه فى اى جامع يتم اعتقاله فورا
هل نصمت حتى نظهر محبه لكم ​*


----------



## الملك (5 يناير 2007)

هل العدل فى نظرك ان نتركه بدون رد فى كتاب لان الحكومه منعت الرد عليه فى التليفزيون خوفا من الفتنه على شعب مصر 
هل تعلم ان من رد عليه فى اى جامع يتم اعتقاله فورا
هل نصمت حتى نظهر محبه لكم 



احب ارد على الذى كتب 
فى انجيل يوحنا 40:12
قد أعمى عيونهم واغلظ قلوبهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويشعروا بقلوبهم
ويرجعوا فأشفيهم


----------



## حازم (6 يناير 2007)

الملك قال:


> احب ارد على الذى كتب
> فى انجيل يوحنا 40:12
> قد أعمى عيونهم واغلظ قلوبهم لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويشعروا بقلوبهم
> ويرجعوا فأشفيهم



*بصراحه رد مفحم جدا 
احنا عمى وعندنا قلوب غليظه علشان بنرد على القس
ربنا ينورهلنا ونورهالك ياسيدى​*
.
.
.


----------



## tohamy150 (6 يناير 2007)

عادي الكلام الي في الكتب ده مافهوش اي تطاول
فعلا النصرانيه عقيده وثنيه ولماذا تحبوا الصليب مع انه الي بتعبدوه انضرب عليه
الكلام ده هاتعرفوا قيمته يوم القيامه 
هاتقولوا يارتنا كنا سمعنا الكلام 
ولا انتوا عايزين واحد يطلع في التلفزيون ويضحك عليكم ويقول ان النصرانيه دين توحيد والكلام ده
اخرتها وحشه


----------



## الملك (6 يناير 2007)

حلو قوى يا اخ الى انت قولتة عارف لية 
علشان زى ما بيقولو كلمة الحق بتبان 
"ان يسوع قد انضرب على الصليب مع انكم تقولون فى كتابكم انة لاصلب ولا قتل ولاكن شبه له"
لكن فى الكتاب المقدس يقول فى رسالة بولس الرسول الى اهل فيلبي 2:7
لكنة اخلى نفسة اخذا صورة عبد صائرا فى شبه الناس . واذ وجد فى الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب .لذلك رفعة اللة أيضا وأعطاة 
اسما فوق كل اسم.لكى تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن فى السماء ومن على الارض 
ومن تحت الارض. ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد اللة الاب.


----------



## استير (6 يناير 2007)

يا اخ توهامى مين قالك اننا بنعبد او نؤمن بعقيدة وثنية احنا عمتا بنعبد عقيدة حية و الة حى الى الابد و كمان انتا معزور لانك متعرفش معنى الصليب او الى اتصلب علية و عمتا عندنا اية بتقول فى رسالة بولس الرسول الاولى الى اهل كورنثوس اصحاح 1 و عدد 18
"فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة و أما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة اللة"


----------



## الحوت (6 يناير 2007)

tohamy150 قال:


> عادي الكلام الي في الكتب ده مافهوش اي تطاول
> فعلا النصرانيه عقيده وثنيه ولماذا تحبوا الصليب مع انه الي بتعبدوه انضرب عليه
> الكلام ده هاتعرفوا قيمته يوم القيامه
> هاتقولوا يارتنا كنا سمعنا الكلام
> ...



*انت عارف انه رب المجد الذي قيل عنه في الكتاب المقدس انه اخذ اللعنة عنا انه في يوم القيامة سيضع قدمة في ظهر رسولك النبي الكذاب ويلقي به في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت !!!

احنا ما عندناش استعداد نؤمن بنبي كذاب شاذ جنسيا مثل رسولك ولا نؤمن باله قواد مثل الهك احنا نؤمن بالكتاب المقدس ورب الكتاب المقدس الطاهر ويكفينا فخرا ان انسابنا حافظوا على مسيحتنا مرفوعين الرؤوس ليس مثلكم اعتنقوا الاسلام ورؤسهم متدلية للارض واظن انت فاهم معنى كلامي كويس او اسألك اهلك وعيشرتك عن هذا الكلام وهم يقولوا لك .*


----------



## Kiril (6 يناير 2007)

ابو اسلام هذا اساسا تم القبض عليه بتهمه اثاره فتنه و حبس اي انسان........ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حسبهالكم تقولوها
سوابق


----------



## الحوت (6 يناير 2007)

tohamy150 قال:


> اسمع ياله ياعابد الصليب انت ياوثني
> اتحداك لو النبي بتاعنا هو المقصود
> المسيح هايتبرأ منك انت وامثالك يامن عبدتم الصليب والانسان
> كفايه التماثيل الي بتحطوها في بيوتكم وتفضلوا امامها عاكفين متعبدين



*لا يا سيدي رسولك هو المقصود بالحرف الواحد فهو من الانبياء الكذبه وبعدين الثمانيل ثماثيل مين يا ابو الثماتيل :t33: 

تعال اعيطك درس عن الثماثيل وببلاش :spor22: 

الله منع التماثيل التى يتم صنعها بغرض عبادتها
الكلام واضح جدا

4 لا تصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا و لا صورة ما مما في السماء من فوق و ما في الأرض من تحت و ما في الماء من تحت الأرض
5 لا تسجد لهن و لا تعبدهن لأني أنا الرب الهك اله غيور

فالمنع كان للتماثيل التى تستخدم للعبادة
و دليل آخر على هذا الكلام هو أن الله نفسه أمر موسى بصناعة كروبين رغم أنها تماثيل

+ و تصنع كروبين من ذهب صنعة خراطة , تصنعهما على طرفي الغطاء (الخروج 25 : 18)

فالكروبين لم تكن للعبادة
لكن الله منع التماثيل التى تستخدم فى العبادة 


ثم ماذا عن احتفال المسلمين بالمولد النبوى الشريف!!
العروسة والحصان يامسلمين لماذا هما من اهم مظاهر الاحتفال؟ حتى لو واحد لسة خاطب واحدة فالعروسة لازم تكون من ضمن الهدايا! 
العروسة وجمالها ولازم تكون خدودها احمر واخضر !!
يمكن هذه مش تماثيل :t33: 

وماذا عن الحجر الاسود الذي تدرون حوله وتقبلونة وتحضنوه وتفركون اعضائكم التناسلية فيه ؟

ونجد في تاريخ الجزيرة العربية قبل الإسلام أنتشرت عادات بين العرب في تقديس الأحجار خاصة النيزكية منها لأنها قادمة من السماء وغريبة عن باقي الأحجار الذين يعرفونها
فأخذ آل هاشم مهام إقامة مبنى لتقديس الحجارة به فحوطوا الحجر الأسود بالكعبة فأخذ الناس يحجون إلى هذا الحجر الذي لا ينفع ولا يضر بل ذهب بعض الناس إلى تقليد شكل الحجر في منازلهم ليتبركوا به، والفنانون منهم أخذوا يشكلونه على هيئة ملائكة الله الات والعزى ومناة، ولكن أعتبرت قريش أن تلك التماثيل خارج الكعبة ستشكل تهديدا على إقتصادياتها حيث كانت تستفاد من الحج إلى هذا الحجر فحرمت أن يكون بالبيوت أحجار غير الموجودة بالكعبة
ولكن ويا للأسف مع مرور الوقت أعتمد محمد تلك العادات وجعلها في الإسلام
فأخذ المسلمون بتقديس الحجر الأسود
وأخذوا يطوفون حوله
بل أنه قبلتهم من جميع الأرض
ويلحسونه ويتبركون به فقط عن ملامستهم له
كما انهم على إستعداد أن يدافعوا عنه وأن يموتوا في سبيل ذلك
وهو الحجر الذي لا ينفع ولا يضر
كل هذه السلوكيات هي الوثنية بعينها

وبعدين مادام الله نهي نهائيا عن وجود تماثيل او صور فلماذا تتخذون الحجر الاسود للأن كيمين الله و اذا كان الله يمينه حجر فما شماله و ما ارجله و ما راسه ؟؟؟

بتحب نكمل ونتكلم عن الهلال بتاعكم يا بتاع الاوثان والا كفاية عليك هذا الدرس ؟؟*


----------



## tohamy150 (6 يناير 2007)

إن الركن والمقام ياقوتتان من يواقيت الجنة
هي دي كل الحكايه

مش بنعد نصلب ونبوس الصلبان ونعمل رشم على ادينا ونقول ياعدار اشفيني ياعدرا
دانتوا جمعتوا بين الوثنيه والشرك بالله

وبعدين يانصراني لو تحب اجبلك اصل الديانه النصرانيه ومشابهتها للديانات الوثنيه 
واصل التثليث انا تحت امرك


----------



## Coptic Man (14 يناير 2007)

يا اخ تهامي هتتكلم با احترام ها نحط فوق راسنا وننقاشك

هتقل ادبك وتطول لسانك لن تجد نفسك الا خارج المنتدي ولا نريدك معنا مرة اخري

ولا تتحدث فيما لاتفقه فها انت بكل تبجح تتكلم عن اصل الديانة المسيحية وتتهمها بالوثنية 

ليس هذا بمكان هذا الموضوع كي لا تشتته يمكنك فتح موضوع في قسم الشبهات وسوف تجد الرد المناسب لك بكل تفصيل

وياريت تكلمنا عن اصل رسولك محمد اصلي سمعنا كلام كدا مش ولابد

وسيبك من الحجر الاسود وبعدين نجيب تاريخة 

بس بدال هو مش ليه لازمة زي ما انت بتقول ليه بتموتوا عليه وتبوسوه وتلفوا حواليه بالشكل ده


----------



## Moony34 (14 يناير 2007)

أحب أقول إن الكتب اللي من النوعية دي موجودة من زمان وبتتباع علي الأرصفة في كل مكان في بلدنا مصر وأنا عن نفسي مش باهتم بوجودها لأن وجودها زي عدمه.
الغريب إن المسلمين بيزعلوا من أبونا زكريا مع إنه أول واحد يقدم ردود وأفكار وأبحاث في قمة الموضوعية.
يعني الإهانة لينا علني وعادي... ولما أبونا زكريا يرد بموضوعية بدون أى إسفاف تطلع صابرين تعيط وعمرو أديب يقول لو كان أبونا زكريا في مصر ماكانش روح بيته...
عموما السيد المسيح قال لنا :
طوباكم إذا طردوكم وعيروكم وقالوا فيكم من أجلي كل شر كاذبين... إفرحوا لأن أجركم عظيم في السماء
فلنفرح ونبتهج يا إخوتي وننظر إلي الأمور التي لا ترى.
وفي نفس الوقت فلنرد بكل وداعة علي هذه الأمور.


----------



## maycky_mosa (14 يناير 2007)

انا عاوز اعرف ازاى اعمل شات على الموقع دى
انا عارفة من واحدة تعتبر اختى وهى قالت ليا انى لازم ابقي عضو مبارك وانا مش عارف الطريقة ممكن اعرف ازاى 
انا هستنى الرد على الايميل
شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## king (14 يناير 2007)

*عارف حتى لو عاملو اية ميثر فينا عشان احنا بلمسيح على حق وليس على الايمان اازاءف*


----------



## الحوت (16 يناير 2007)

> مش بنعد نصلب ونبوس الصلبان ونعمل رشم على ادينا ونقول ياعدار اشفيني ياعدرا
> دانتوا جمعتوا بين الوثنيه والشرك بالله
> 
> وبعدين يانصراني لو تحب اجبلك اصل الديانه النصرانيه ومشابهتها للديانات الوثنيه
> واصل التثليث انا تحت امرك



*وانتم تقبلون الحجر الاسود وتلحسونة وتدعكون اعضائكم التناسلية فيه :t33: 

واذا بتحب انا الذي سوف احضر لك اصل الديانة الاسلامية واثبات انها ديانة وثنيه وان الهكم بالاصل هو اله  الوثن :yaka: *


*هو المسلم دائما يتهرب بسبب جبنة عندما نواجهه ولا يعرف الرد الا بالهروب واللف والدوران والنقل من منتدياتهم الحقيرة كالحمار يحمل اسفارا .*


----------



## mrinda (25 يناير 2007)

ليس بأحد غيره الخلاص


----------



## Nemoo (25 يناير 2007)

يا مامى يا مامى خوفتنا وتصدق ركبنا بتخبط فى بعض انت جامد اوى اهه

شوفت عزيزى مين المفسد و المخرب فى الارض  يا حرام  عارف ليه بتعمل كده لانك متعرفش حاجه غير الدمار والسيف وكل التفاهات دى واحذر تانى مره السب والشتم على العقيده المسيحيه (وجادلوهم بالتى هى احسن)  من اقوال قرأنك  وان اردت  التناقش  فتعالا نتناقش  واتركك من اسلوب التدمير  ايها المخرب 

ولو مش عايز تتناقش  الى يقدر عليه ربنا ان كنت تعرفه اصلا  اعمله مستنين نشوف البلاك قرد بتاعك ده​


----------



## Nemoo (25 يناير 2007)

المسيح طبعا 

(وياتى فى أخر الايام عيسى ابن مريم حكما مقسطا للعالمين )​


----------



## nazehhy (27 يناير 2007)

السلام والنعمة شيء مش غريب عليهم من ساعة مادخلو مصر وخربوها دول العن من ضربات مصر العشرة همة الضربة ال11 وربنا يرفعها ويريحنا منهم


----------



## mase7ya (28 يناير 2007)

ديننا لن ولم يهتز  من كتب متل هاى


----------



## فلسطينية (6 فبراير 2007)

احنا ما بنكرهكم ونبينا محمد عليه السلام ما كان يدعونا اننا نكرهكم بس انتو يوم تسبو نبينا ودينا وقتها رايحين نكرهكم ونحاربكم بكل قوتنا لانكم بتسيئو لنبينا ومستغربة انتو بتسبو ديننا ليش واحنا عمرنا ما سبينا دينكم


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

يعانى أقباط مصر نوعين من الأضطهاد الدينى العنصرى 

النوع الأول : فى الحياة العامة أثناء تعاملاته اليومية مع الغالبية المسلمة 



والنوع الثانى : ناتج من الجهه التنفيذية والتشريعية فى الدولة وقد وجد القبطى نفسه مواطن من الدرجة الثانية وأن قوانين الإحتلال الأسلامى المطبقة عليه واضحة وظاهرة أحياناً ومستترة فى أحيان أخرى 

فالقبطى على تراب وطنه لا يعامل معاملة المواطن المسلم 



ومن الملاحظ ان هذه الإضطهادات كانت بصورة بسيطة فى أيام حكم أسرة محمد على أى قبل الثورة ولكن هذا الأضطهاد تفاقم وأصبح مشكلة تحتاج حلا بل أنها أنزلت بسمعة مصر إلى الحضيض 

ويتشدق المسلمون بالقول أنه لا يوجد شئ أسمه عنصرى الآمة (عنصران بالأمة) وأنه يوجد عنصر واحد ويقولون أيضاً أن المصريون مصريون قبل دخول الديانة المسيحية فى مصر عام 50 م وقبل دخول الديانة الإسلامية فى مصر ولكن من السخافة أن نصدق هذا القول الضحل لسبب بسيط أن الذى بشر مصر كلها وحولها كلها إلى المسيحية فى حوالى 100 سنة فقط فرد واحد فقط هو مرقس رسول المسيح إلى أرض مصر , 

أما الأسلام فقد دخل مصر عن طريق قوة حربية قدرت ما بين 15- 20 ألف محارب وكانت شروطهم واضحه لإجبار الأقباط على الإسلام .. وهو إما الحرب أو القتل أو الجزية - والجزية فى معناها البسيط أن إله الإسلام سيغمض عينيه ويترك أهل الكتاب بممارسة شعائرهم الدينية لقاء رشوة الرشوة هى الجزية , أى أن مصر أحتلت من العرب المسلمين .



وبدلأً من أن يواجه المسلمون المشكلة ورفع الأضطهاد عن 10 مليون مسيحى قبطى فهم يخافون ويرتعبون من مواجهه منظمات حقوق الأنسان فى العالم ومن قطع المعونة الأمريكية والتى قد تقرر وضع مصر فى كفه الدول العنصرية ويفرض عليها حصار إقتصادى أو قد تقع مصر كلها فى قبضة الجماعات الإسلامية التى تختفى الان فى دهاليز الحكومة فتسقط فى النهاية تحت نير الإحتلال الأمريكى .

وكما يقول المثل اعامى الشهير ضربنى وبكى وسبقنى وأشتكى وشكواهم أنهم يلومون أقباط المهجر لأنهم يقومون بمسيرات والأتصال بممثليهم من أعضاء الكونجرس الأمريكى ويتهمونهم بالخيانة فى الوقت الذى لا يعتبر المسلم الذى يسكن مصر نفسه بأنه مصرى ولكنه يعتبر نفسه عربياً غازياً قادماً من العربية السعودية . 

ويمارس المسلمون فى داخل مصر شتى الضغوط , من إرهابية , وسياسية هائلة فى الداخل لكى يتنازل الأقباط عن شكواهم حتى لا يتدخل أحداً من الدول الخارجية , ويكمموا أفواههم عند كل محاولة لتقصى الحقائق من الكونجرس الأمريكى أو المنظمات العالمية لحقوق الإنسان وغيرها - 

والمضحك أنهم يرددون أن تحل المشاكل الداخلية يجب ان يكون داخلياً بصناعة داخلية وليس بصناعة أجنبية - كيف يحل المسلمون مشكلة هم السبب فيها ؟ عجبى على طريقة تفكيرهم 



الأقباط يطالبون بالمساواة …
وبالرغم من أن حكومة مصر قد وقعت على إتفاقيات عديدة خاصة بالحرية الدينية ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر " وثيقة روما " الخاصة بمحكمة الجرائم الدولية الصادرة فى 1998 م ووقعت عليها مصر رسمياً فى 26/ 12/ 2000م وملخص تعريف الإضطهاد بأنه : " جريمة ضد الإنسانية "

إن الأقباط (المسيحيين المصريين) لا يطالبون بمعاملة خاصة للتعويض عن قرون من الاضطهاد والتمييز ضدهم. إنهم فقط يطالبون بالمساواة. الأقباط لا يريدون أكثر من المساواة، و لن يقبلوا بأقل منها. أنه من الصعب علينا التصور أنه رغم دخولنا في القرن الواحد و العشرين ما زالت المساواة رفاهية يحلم بها الأقباط في حين يعتبرها بقية العالم المتحضر حق مكتسب بالولادة و مسلم به لكل إنسان.



يطالب الأقباط أولاً وأخيراً بتغيير نص المادة الثانية من الدستور فى مصر والتى تقول أن الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع 
1. إن الأقباط يطالبون بإلغاء قرارات الخط الهمايونى العتيق والشروط القربى العشرة وكل ما يعيق بناء كنائس فى مصر والذى يعود إلى القرن التاسع عشر فمن غير المعقول أن نحتاج للحصول على موافقة رئيس الجمهورية للسماح لنا ببناء كنيسة أو حتى لإصلاح دورة المياه الخاصة بكنيسة فى حين أن بناء الجوامع في مصر ليس عليه أى قيود أو معوقات وإلغاء القوانين الجديدة التى يمكن أن يخترقها الأرهابين فى الحكومة والجهات المسؤولة عن تصاريح البناء أو الترمين وأثبتت فشلها فى هذا الموضوع.
2. الأقباط يطالبون بالمساواة فى بث البرامج الدينية الخاصة بهم من خلال وسائل الإعلام التى تسيطر عليها الدولة. إن خمسة عشر مليونا من الأقباط يعيشون في مصر و يدفعون الضرائب التى تنفق منها الدولة على الإذاعة والتليفزيون و بالتالى فمن حقهم أن يخصص لهم وقت للبث من خلال هذه الوسائل.
3. يطالب الأقباط باستعادة أراضى الأوقاف المسيحية و التى كان العائد من أرباحها يستخدم لإعانة الفقراء من الأقباط. إن وزارة الأوقاف الإسلامية تضع يدها على هذه الأوقاف المسيحية بالرغم من صدور حكم قضائى بإعادة الأرض إلى أصحابها الشرعيين و هم الأقباط.
4. يطالب الأقباط بوضع نهاية لعمليات اختطاف و اغتصاب الفتيات المسيحيات من قبل متطرفين مسلمين و ذلك لإجبارهن على التحول إلى الإسلام، و هناك تقارير تؤكد أن ذلك كله يحدث تحت حماية البوليس المصرى للخاطفين.
5. الأقباط يطالبون بحرية العقيدة لكل المواطنين المصريين و يتضمن ذلك حرية تغيير الديانة. فالمسيحى يجد كل الترحيب و التشجيع للتحول إلى الإسلام و بالتالى فالمسلم يجب أن يكون لديه الحرية فى التحول إلى المسيحية إن أراد ذلك و لكن عادة ما يتعرض من يريد التحول إلى المسيحية للسجن و التعذيب.
6. يطالب الأقباط برفع خانة الديانة من البطاقات الشخصية و استمارات طلب الوظائف حتى لا تستخدم الديانة كأساس للتمييز ضد الأقباط.
7. يطالب الأقباط بمراجعة المناهج الدراسية و التأكد من خلوها من الإساءة إلى المسيحية و المسيحيين بل بالأحرى أن تحث الطلاب على قبول و احترام الآخر. كما نوصى بإدخال مواد إلزامية فى المدارس الحكومية لتعليم حقوق الإنسان.
8. يطالب الأقباط وسائل الإعلام الحكومية بالكف عن توجيه حملات الكراهية ضد المسيحيين و نعتهم بالكفار مما يخلق جوا من التعصب يسهل أن تتزايد فيه أعمال العنف ضد المسيحيين. و يجب على وسائل الأعلام أيضا أن تسمح بإذاعة برامج قبطية.
9. يطالب الأقباط بإنهاء التمييز ضدهم في التعيين في الوظائف و كذلك في الترقيات فمن النادر أن يعين المسيحي في وظيفة حيوية كوزير أو مسئول حكومى. و فى الوقت الحالى لا يوجد في مصر أى مسيحى يعمل كمحافظ أو رئيس مدينة أو رتبة عالية فى البوليس أو عميد لكلية.
10. يطالب الأقباط بإنهاء التمييز ضد الطلبة المسيحيين في القبول فى المدارس التى تتحكم فيها الدولة. عدد قليل جدا من المسيحيين يسمح لهم بالالتحاق بكلية الشرطة و الكليات العسكرية. و عدد قليل جدا آخر من المسيحيين يسمح لهم بشغل وظائف المدرسين المساعدين فى كليات الطب و الصيدلة و الهندسة و كل كليات القمة.
11. يطالب الأقباط الحكومة المصرية بالجدية فى القبض على قتلة الأقباط و بالحزم فى توقيع أقصى العقوبة القانونية عليهم و أيضا بدفع التعويضات المناسبة لضحايا هذه الجرائم. فنحن نجد أن قاتل الأقباط لا توقع عليه العقوبة التى توقع على قاتل المسلم - حتى أن الإرهابى هريدى الذى قتل ثلاثة عشرة من المسيحيين من بينهم أطفال فى صنبو عام 1992 لم توقع عليه حتى عقوبة جريمة القتل العادية جزاء جريمته البشعة.
12. يطالب الأقباط بإصدار أوامر فورية لإعادة بناء قرية كفر دميان التى أحرقها المتطرفين الإسلاميين فى سنة 1996 و أن يكون ذلك على نفقة الدولة. 
13. يطالب الأقباط بتفعيل وسيلة لخلق تمثيل مناسب لهم فى البرلمان المصرى و نقترح حصر بعض المناطق للمرشحين الأقباط فقط. إن الممارسات المستمرة لاستبعاد الأقباط و إقصائهم عن السياسة يجب أن يتوقف. و نعتبر الحزب الوطنى الحاكم قد أخفق بعدم وضعه أى قبطى على قوائم مرشحيه للبرلمان.
14. يطالب الأقباط بإعادة بناء مركز رعاية الأطفال المعوقين الذى قام الجيش بهدمه فى ديسمبر 1996 و يجب أن يتم ذلك على نفقة الدولة و فى أسرع وقت ممكن.
15. يطالب الأقباط بمعاملتهم باحترام و الحفاظ على كرامتهم داخل أقسام البوليس و كذلك فيما تتضمنه عظات مشايخ المسلمين فى الجوامع حيث أنه ليس هناك ما يبرر تحقير إنسان لمجرد اختلافه فى الدين.
16. يطالب الأقباط بوضع نهاية للتمييز الدينى ضدهم و الذى ينتشر على كافة المستويات فى نظام التعليم المصرى بدءا من عملية توظيف المدرسين و الأساتذة ووصولا إلى الممارسات الظالمة فى وضع درجات الطلبة المسيحيين.
17. يطالب الأقباط بتدريس تاريخهم و لغتهم و ثقافتهم فى المدارس و الكليات المصرية حيث يدرس أبنائهم و بناتهم.
18. يريد الأقباط أن يشعروا أن مبارك هو رئيس لكل المصريين مسلمين و أقباط. يريدون منه أن يهتم بهم و أن يتعامل مع قضاياهم. يريدون منه أن يجتمع بقيادتهم الدينية و أن يزور كنائسهم. إنها خطوات قام بها رؤساء سابقين و لكنه تجنبها بالرغم من إنها دون شك سوف تساعد على كسر حائط عدم الثقة و تبنى جسورا من التسامح و الألفة بين المسلمين و المسيحيين.
19. يريد الأقباط أن يسمح لهم بالانضمام والدراسة بدون أى قيود لكافة الجامعات التى ينفق عليها من الأموال العامة مثل الأزهر و كليات الشرطة و العسكرية. ففى الوقت الحاضر يسمح للأقباط فقط بنسبة 2 % من الأماكن في كلية الشرطة و الأكاديمية العسكرية و حتى هذه النسبة الضئيلة لا يتحقق انضمامها فعليا فى الوقت الذى يجب أن تكون النسبة 10 % بالنسبة إلى عدد السكان من القبط إذا إلتزمت الحكومة بنسبة فيجب أن تكون نسبة صحيحة ومطابقة للواقع الفعلى لهذا يجب أن تكون هناك رقابة لأنه تستولى الوساطة الشللية والتعصب فى بعض الأحيان على هذه الكليات فتلتهم نصيب القبط .  
إن ما سبق هو أمثلة قليلة من الممارسات العنصرية ضد الأقباط و لكنها تمثل نقطة للبداية و التعامل معها سوف يظهر حسن النوايا. إن أهم شىء هو أن تكون هناك إرادة لإصلاح الأخطاء الموجهة ضد الأقباط. فمع وجود الإرادة يمكن تحقيق الكثير و بذلك يحيا المسلمين و المسيحيين معا فى تآلف كأخوة و أخوات على أرض وطننا الحبيب مصر.
هذا هو أملنا الذى نعمل بالكلمة والفكر و نصلى من أجله حتى  لا يعانى منه أولادنا ما دمنا نطالب به وتحقيق هذا الحلم وهذا الأمل ليس ببعيد لأن قوة الكلمة أقوى من أى سيف يشهرونه ما دام هناك واحداً فقط ينطق من اقباط مصر.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

:yaka: يعانى أقباط مصر نوعين من الأضطهاد الدينى العنصرى 

النوع الأول : فى الحياة العامة أثناء تعاملاته اليومية مع الغالبية المسلمة 



والنوع الثانى : ناتج من الجهه التنفيذية والتشريعية فى الدولة وقد وجد القبطى نفسه مواطن من الدرجة الثانية وأن قوانين الإحتلال الأسلامى المطبقة عليه واضحة وظاهرة أحياناً ومستترة فى أحيان أخرى 

فالقبطى على تراب وطنه لا يعامل معاملة المواطن المسلم 



ومن الملاحظ ان هذه الإضطهادات كانت بصورة بسيطة فى أيام حكم أسرة محمد على أى قبل الثورة ولكن هذا الأضطهاد تفاقم وأصبح مشكلة تحتاج حلا بل أنها أنزلت بسمعة مصر إلى الحضيض 

ويتشدق المسلمون بالقول أنه لا يوجد شئ أسمه عنصرى الآمة (عنصران بالأمة) وأنه يوجد عنصر واحد ويقولون أيضاً أن المصريون مصريون قبل دخول الديانة المسيحية فى مصر عام 50 م وقبل دخول الديانة الإسلامية فى مصر ولكن من السخافة أن نصدق هذا القول الضحل لسبب بسيط أن الذى بشر مصر كلها وحولها كلها إلى المسيحية فى حوالى 100 سنة فقط فرد واحد فقط هو مرقس رسول المسيح إلى أرض مصر , 

أما الأسلام فقد دخل مصر عن طريق قوة حربية قدرت ما بين 15- 20 ألف محارب وكانت شروطهم واضحه لإجبار الأقباط على الإسلام .. وهو إما الحرب أو القتل أو الجزية - والجزية فى معناها البسيط أن إله الإسلام سيغمض عينيه ويترك أهل الكتاب بممارسة شعائرهم الدينية لقاء رشوة الرشوة هى الجزية , أى أن مصر أحتلت من العرب المسلمين .



وبدلأً من أن يواجه المسلمون المشكلة ورفع الأضطهاد عن 10 مليون مسيحى قبطى فهم يخافون ويرتعبون من مواجهه منظمات حقوق الأنسان فى العالم ومن قطع المعونة الأمريكية والتى قد تقرر وضع مصر فى كفه الدول العنصرية ويفرض عليها حصار إقتصادى أو قد تقع مصر كلها فى قبضة الجماعات الإسلامية التى تختفى الان فى دهاليز الحكومة فتسقط فى النهاية تحت نير الإحتلال الأمريكى .

وكما يقول المثل اعامى الشهير ضربنى وبكى وسبقنى وأشتكى وشكواهم أنهم يلومون أقباط المهجر لأنهم يقومون بمسيرات والأتصال بممثليهم من أعضاء الكونجرس الأمريكى ويتهمونهم بالخيانة فى الوقت الذى لا يعتبر المسلم الذى يسكن مصر نفسه بأنه مصرى ولكنه يعتبر نفسه عربياً غازياً قادماً من العربية السعودية . 

ويمارس المسلمون فى داخل مصر شتى الضغوط , من إرهابية , وسياسية هائلة فى الداخل لكى يتنازل الأقباط عن شكواهم حتى لا يتدخل أحداً من الدول الخارجية , ويكمموا أفواههم عند كل محاولة لتقصى الحقائق من الكونجرس الأمريكى أو المنظمات العالمية لحقوق الإنسان وغيرها - 

والمضحك أنهم يرددون أن تحل المشاكل الداخلية يجب ان يكون داخلياً بصناعة داخلية وليس بصناعة أجنبية - كيف يحل المسلمون مشكلة هم السبب فيها ؟ عجبى على طريقة تفكيرهم 



الأقباط يطالبون بالمساواة …
وبالرغم من أن حكومة مصر قد وقعت على إتفاقيات عديدة خاصة بالحرية الدينية ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر " وثيقة روما " الخاصة بمحكمة الجرائم الدولية الصادرة فى 1998 م ووقعت عليها مصر رسمياً فى 26/ 12/ 2000م وملخص تعريف الإضطهاد بأنه : " جريمة ضد الإنسانية "

إن الأقباط (المسيحيين المصريين) لا يطالبون بمعاملة خاصة للتعويض عن قرون من الاضطهاد والتمييز ضدهم. إنهم فقط يطالبون بالمساواة. الأقباط لا يريدون أكثر من المساواة، و لن يقبلوا بأقل منها. أنه من الصعب علينا التصور أنه رغم دخولنا في القرن الواحد و العشرين ما زالت المساواة رفاهية يحلم بها الأقباط في حين يعتبرها بقية العالم المتحضر حق مكتسب بالولادة و مسلم به لكل إنسان.



يطالب الأقباط أولاً وأخيراً بتغيير نص المادة الثانية من الدستور فى مصر والتى تقول أن الشريعة الإسلامية هى المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع 
1. إن الأقباط يطالبون بإلغاء قرارات الخط الهمايونى العتيق والشروط القربى العشرة وكل ما يعيق بناء كنائس فى مصر والذى يعود إلى القرن التاسع عشر فمن غير المعقول أن نحتاج للحصول على موافقة رئيس الجمهورية للسماح لنا ببناء كنيسة أو حتى لإصلاح دورة المياه الخاصة بكنيسة فى حين أن بناء الجوامع في مصر ليس عليه أى قيود أو معوقات وإلغاء القوانين الجديدة التى يمكن أن يخترقها الأرهابين فى الحكومة والجهات المسؤولة عن تصاريح البناء أو الترمين وأثبتت فشلها فى هذا الموضوع.
2. الأقباط يطالبون بالمساواة فى بث البرامج الدينية الخاصة بهم من خلال وسائل الإعلام التى تسيطر عليها الدولة. إن خمسة عشر مليونا من الأقباط يعيشون في مصر و يدفعون الضرائب التى تنفق منها الدولة على الإذاعة والتليفزيون و بالتالى فمن حقهم أن يخصص لهم وقت للبث من خلال هذه الوسائل.
3. يطالب الأقباط باستعادة أراضى الأوقاف المسيحية و التى كان العائد من أرباحها يستخدم لإعانة الفقراء من الأقباط. إن وزارة الأوقاف الإسلامية تضع يدها على هذه الأوقاف المسيحية بالرغم من صدور حكم قضائى بإعادة الأرض إلى أصحابها الشرعيين و هم الأقباط.
4. يطالب الأقباط بوضع نهاية لعمليات اختطاف و اغتصاب الفتيات المسيحيات من قبل متطرفين مسلمين و ذلك لإجبارهن على التحول إلى الإسلام، و هناك تقارير تؤكد أن ذلك كله يحدث تحت حماية البوليس المصرى للخاطفين.
5. الأقباط يطالبون بحرية العقيدة لكل المواطنين المصريين و يتضمن ذلك حرية تغيير الديانة. فالمسيحى يجد كل الترحيب و التشجيع للتحول إلى الإسلام و بالتالى فالمسلم يجب أن يكون لديه الحرية فى التحول إلى المسيحية إن أراد ذلك و لكن عادة ما يتعرض من يريد التحول إلى المسيحية للسجن و التعذيب.
6. يطالب الأقباط برفع خانة الديانة من البطاقات الشخصية و استمارات طلب الوظائف حتى لا تستخدم الديانة كأساس للتمييز ضد الأقباط.
7. يطالب الأقباط بمراجعة المناهج الدراسية و التأكد من خلوها من الإساءة إلى المسيحية و المسيحيين بل بالأحرى أن تحث الطلاب على قبول و احترام الآخر. كما نوصى بإدخال مواد إلزامية فى المدارس الحكومية لتعليم حقوق الإنسان.
8. يطالب الأقباط وسائل الإعلام الحكومية بالكف عن توجيه حملات الكراهية ضد المسيحيين و نعتهم بالكفار مما يخلق جوا من التعصب يسهل أن تتزايد فيه أعمال العنف ضد المسيحيين. و يجب على وسائل الأعلام أيضا أن تسمح بإذاعة برامج قبطية.
9. يطالب الأقباط بإنهاء التمييز ضدهم في التعيين في الوظائف و كذلك في الترقيات فمن النادر أن يعين المسيحي في وظيفة حيوية كوزير أو مسئول حكومى. و فى الوقت الحالى لا يوجد في مصر أى مسيحى يعمل كمحافظ أو رئيس مدينة أو رتبة عالية فى البوليس أو عميد لكلية.
10. يطالب الأقباط بإنهاء التمييز ضد الطلبة المسيحيين في القبول فى المدارس التى تتحكم فيها الدولة. عدد قليل جدا من المسيحيين يسمح لهم بالالتحاق بكلية الشرطة و الكليات العسكرية. و عدد قليل جدا آخر من المسيحيين يسمح لهم بشغل وظائف المدرسين المساعدين فى كليات الطب و الصيدلة و الهندسة و كل كليات القمة.
11. يطالب الأقباط الحكومة المصرية بالجدية فى القبض على قتلة الأقباط و بالحزم فى توقيع أقصى العقوبة القانونية عليهم و أيضا بدفع التعويضات المناسبة لضحايا هذه الجرائم. فنحن نجد أن قاتل الأقباط لا توقع عليه العقوبة التى توقع على قاتل المسلم - حتى أن الإرهابى هريدى الذى قتل ثلاثة عشرة من المسيحيين من بينهم أطفال فى صنبو عام 1992 لم توقع عليه حتى عقوبة جريمة القتل العادية جزاء جريمته البشعة.
12. يطالب الأقباط بإصدار أوامر فورية لإعادة بناء قرية كفر دميان التى أحرقها المتطرفين الإسلاميين فى سنة 1996 و أن يكون ذلك على نفقة الدولة. 
13. يطالب الأقباط بتفعيل وسيلة لخلق تمثيل مناسب لهم فى البرلمان المصرى و نقترح حصر بعض المناطق للمرشحين الأقباط فقط. إن الممارسات المستمرة لاستبعاد الأقباط و إقصائهم عن السياسة يجب أن يتوقف. و نعتبر الحزب الوطنى الحاكم قد أخفق بعدم وضعه أى قبطى على قوائم مرشحيه للبرلمان.
14. يطالب الأقباط بإعادة بناء مركز رعاية الأطفال المعوقين الذى قام الجيش بهدمه فى ديسمبر 1996 و يجب أن يتم ذلك على نفقة الدولة و فى أسرع وقت ممكن.
15. يطالب الأقباط بمعاملتهم باحترام و الحفاظ على كرامتهم داخل أقسام البوليس و كذلك فيما تتضمنه عظات مشايخ المسلمين فى الجوامع حيث أنه ليس هناك ما يبرر تحقير إنسان لمجرد اختلافه فى الدين.
16. يطالب الأقباط بوضع نهاية للتمييز الدينى ضدهم و الذى ينتشر على كافة المستويات فى نظام التعليم المصرى بدءا من عملية توظيف المدرسين و الأساتذة ووصولا إلى الممارسات الظالمة فى وضع درجات الطلبة المسيحيين.
17. يطالب الأقباط بتدريس تاريخهم و لغتهم و ثقافتهم فى المدارس و الكليات المصرية حيث يدرس أبنائهم و بناتهم.
18. يريد الأقباط أن يشعروا أن مبارك هو رئيس لكل المصريين مسلمين و أقباط. يريدون منه أن يهتم بهم و أن يتعامل مع قضاياهم. يريدون منه أن يجتمع بقيادتهم الدينية و أن يزور كنائسهم. إنها خطوات قام بها رؤساء سابقين و لكنه تجنبها بالرغم من إنها دون شك سوف تساعد على كسر حائط عدم الثقة و تبنى جسورا من التسامح و الألفة بين المسلمين و المسيحيين.
19. يريد الأقباط أن يسمح لهم بالانضمام والدراسة بدون أى قيود لكافة الجامعات التى ينفق عليها من الأموال العامة مثل الأزهر و كليات الشرطة و العسكرية. ففى الوقت الحاضر يسمح للأقباط فقط بنسبة 2 % من الأماكن في كلية الشرطة و الأكاديمية العسكرية و حتى هذه النسبة الضئيلة لا يتحقق انضمامها فعليا فى الوقت الذى يجب أن تكون النسبة 10 % بالنسبة إلى عدد السكان من القبط إذا إلتزمت الحكومة بنسبة فيجب أن تكون نسبة صحيحة ومطابقة للواقع الفعلى لهذا يجب أن تكون هناك رقابة لأنه تستولى الوساطة الشللية والتعصب فى بعض الأحيان على هذه الكليات فتلتهم نصيب القبط .  
إن ما سبق هو أمثلة قليلة من الممارسات العنصرية ضد الأقباط و لكنها تمثل نقطة للبداية و التعامل معها سوف يظهر حسن النوايا. إن أهم شىء هو أن تكون هناك إرادة لإصلاح الأخطاء الموجهة ضد الأقباط. فمع وجود الإرادة يمكن تحقيق الكثير و بذلك يحيا المسلمين و المسيحيين معا فى تآلف كأخوة و أخوات على أرض وطننا الحبيب مصر.
هذا هو أملنا الذى نعمل بالكلمة والفكر و نصلى من أجله حتى  لا يعانى منه أولادنا ما دمنا نطالب به وتحقيق هذا الحلم وهذا الأمل ليس ببعيد لأن قوة الكلمة أقوى من أى سيف يشهرونه ما دام هناك واحداً فقط ينطق من اقباط مصر.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

اين هى المحبة عندى دلائل وقصص حقيقية تدل ع محبة الاخوة المسلمين لنا وما اكثر هذة القصص التى تدل ع هذا الحب ومنها اختطاف البنات المسيحيات واجبرهم ع اعتناق دين الاسلام وعجبى ع هذا الحب ........... ولكنى دائما اردد قول قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث .. ربنا موجود


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

وهذا الربابط يدل ع محبة المسلمين لنا ......http://www.coptichistory.org/


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (6 فبراير 2007)

http://www.coptichistory.org/


----------



## الايوبي (6 فبراير 2007)

*يا جماعة الخير اقراو الكتب واحكموا عليها اولا 

ولا خايفين من ما فيها من حقائق *


----------



## girgis (6 فبراير 2007)

انا من شبرا الخيمة واللى منكم فى مصر اكيد يعرف يعنى ايه شبرا لما شفت الصور وقرات الردود قلبى ولع نار  ونفسى انزل الشارع واتخانق واضرب كل شخص مسلم :spor22:  وده مش غريب على بتوع شبرا بس لما فكرت تردد داخل قلبى هذه الاية سوف يكون لكم ضيق فى العالم  لكن ثقوا انا قد غالبت العالم    وعوز اقول حاجه من غير ماحد يقول عليا مجنون هى دى الضايقه الذى تكلم عنها يسوع  واللى هيثق فى يسوع  بانه غلب العالم هو كمان هيغلب  واللى هيعمل زى مانا كتبت فى الاول هيخسر  عارفين ليه لان هى ديه امنيت ابليس بان ننسى كلمات الكتاب المقدس ونطيع الافكار الذى يزرعها ابليس داخل اذهنا وبكده هوالكسبان ولكن اللى عوز العلاج  يردد دايما هذه الايه فى كل وقت   :yahoo:  الذى فينا اعظم من الذى فى العالم


----------



## فلسطينية (7 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> اين هى المحبة عندى دلائل وقصص حقيقية تدل ع محبة الاخوة المسلمين لنا وما اكثر هذة القصص التى تدل ع هذا الحب ومنها اختطاف البنات المسيحيات واجبرهم ع اعتناق دين الاسلام وعجبى ع هذا الحب ........... ولكنى دائما اردد قول قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث .. ربنا موجود



هذا كذب ما عمرو حد خطف بنات علشان يعتنقن الاسلام احنا بنهدي وبس بس ما بنجبر حد هذا كذب وانتو من شدة كرهكم للاسلام بتالفو قصص علشان تمنعو الناس من اعتناق الاسلام


----------



## فلسطينية (7 فبراير 2007)

girgis قال:


> انا من شبرا الخيمة واللى منكم فى مصر اكيد يعرف يعنى ايه شبرا لما شفت الصور وقرات الردود قلبى ولع نار  ونفسى انزل الشارع واتخانق واضرب كل شخص مسلم :spor22:  وده مش غريب على بتوع شبرا بس لما فكرت تردد داخل قلبى هذه الاية سوف يكون لكم ضيق فى العالم  لكن ثقوا انا قد غالبت العالم    وعوز اقول حاجه من غير ماحد يقول عليا مجنون هى دى الضايقه الذى تكلم عنها يسوع  واللى هيثق فى يسوع  بانه غلب العالم هو كمان هيغلب  واللى هيعمل زى مانا كتبت فى الاول هيخسر  عارفين ليه لان هى ديه امنيت ابليس بان ننسى كلمات الكتاب المقدس ونطيع الافكار الذى يزرعها ابليس داخل اذهنا وبكده هوالكسبان ولكن اللى عوز العلاج  يردد دايما هذه الايه فى كل وقت   :yahoo:  الذى فينا اعظم من الذى فى العالم



انو كتاب مقدس الي بتحكي عليه الانجيل هههههههههههه حبيبتي الانجيل محرف ولي كاتبو بشر وفي كثير تناقضات وشي ما بدخل المخ والبابات الي عندكم بضحكو عليكم ضحك يعني يوم يقولولكم اذا بتعترف بالذنب للبابا ربنا بغفرلكم شو هالهبل بس احنا يوم نعمل شي بغضب ربنا بنستغفر ربنا وبنصلي فكري فيها


----------



## mars666 (7 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليم ورحمة الله 

يا ابن العم يا Coptic Man 


في كتب مسيحه ضد الاسلام ايضا فلا تنساء


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (9 فبراير 2007)

فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه


----------



## حمامة الحرم (9 فبراير 2007)

هذا الصور صور كتب وما فيها من محتوى هو راجع و مردود الى صاحبه و مؤلفه و ليس الى كل المسلمين

يعني ما احد جبر الناس تقرا هالكتب الي عندو فضول راح يقراها

و كما ذكر الاخ في كتب ضد العرب و ضد المسلمين و ضد الدولة 

يعني وجود هالكتب هو دليل على حرية الراي في البلد ما دامت لا تضم الا استهزاء او افتراء على الدين المسيحي و قلة ادب

يعني في حدود ابداء الراي بالدليل و البرهان تماما كما في هذا المنتدى

هذا رايي


----------



## حمامة الحرم (9 فبراير 2007)

قصدي ان لكل انسان له الحق بعمل دراسة علمية بدون افتراء او استهزاء بعقائد الناس وخاصة الاديان السماوية


----------



## Bino (10 فبراير 2007)

أين الأقباط ؟
كفاكم سكوتاً للمستعمر
و صلواتى لكل هذا الشعب العظيم و المبارك جداً الذى عشت بينه معظم حياتى


----------



## basem shweke (12 فبراير 2007)

يا صديقي هناك متطرفين من كلا الاتجاهين 
واجبنا ان لا ننجر ورائهم لانو هذا الي بدهم اياه 
بنسبه لكلامك (فضح شيطان الاس.....) فاني اضعكة مع غاوي الفتن والتحريض على الاخر 
زيك زي زكريا بطرس  اقسم انه كذاب  اقلك يبعتلي لاي مكان  ويوجهلي دعوه عبر البريد الالكتروني الموجود
عند ادارة المنتدى واني على استعداد ان احاوره وابين كذبه  خلال دقائق  ولاكن على شرط ان يكون البث مباشر في اي محطه هوه عاوز اما بنسبه للكتب فاني استنكرها بشده 
واطالب بسحبها من الاسواق اذا لم تسحب 
يا اخي انت انسان وانا انسان انت لك مشاعر وانا لي مشاعر 
والله لو انو الامر بيدي لن اسمح بهذه الكتب ولا بحلقات زكريا بطرس 
لانها تدعوا الى الحرب الاهليه لا سمح الله 
السلام ختام


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (12 فبراير 2007)

:a82:   اسمح لى ان اضحك هل انت ع استعداد للرد ع القمص زكريا بطرس لماذا تتردد اذن البلتوك موجود وغرفة القمص زكريا بطرس موجود وهو بيكون موجود لو انت واثق من نفسك استعد وادخل للمناظرة يا شاطر واللى هو كلام فى كلام او جاوب ع الاسئلة المطروحة فى المنتدى لكنى ادعوك ان تصلى لكى ينير الرب يسوع عليك بنورة العجيب والحياة الجديدة ولماذا الخوف اعلم ان الحقيقة مرة ولكن الرب قريب لمن يدعوة ولنا بالمسيح ثقى كثيرة انا فى انتظار ردك ومنتظر مشاهدة اجابتك ع الاسئلة المطروحة فى المنتدى شكرا لمحبتك والرب معك :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## nazehhy (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام والنعمة يااخي هاتسحب الكتب من السوق ازاي ودة هو الحل تعرف الحل اية انك تصلي لربنا يفهمك الحقيقة ويدلك المهم انك تكون صادق مع نفسك دا خلاص نفس والنفس غالية جداوالهلاك مش للانسان بل للشيطان واوعي تفكر انني متعصب دي افكارك وانت حر في حياتك وربنا يباركك المهم مش ابونا زكريا والا غيرة المهم انك ماجربتش حلاوة المسيح والسلام اللي بيعطية لاولادة


----------



## basem shweke (12 فبراير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ال البال توك ال 
لا والله الى على الهوى 
والسلام ختام


----------



## basem shweke (12 فبراير 2007)

كل ما واحد دخل للبال توك بشتموا بيغيروا الحقائق لا مش كلامي 
على الفاضي 
على قناه محايده او القناه بتاعته  وعلى الهواء مباشره 
هذه شروطي وانا موافق على شروطه سلفا في ضمن المعقول
 الزلمه والصادق بيروح لناس مش شرطه انو الناس اتروحلوا
بتخباش واني اصلي كل يوم خمس مرات وادعوا لك خمس مرات بليوم
 انا مستني الرد يا زكريا   ال زكريا ال
والسلام ختام


----------



## نانسى احمد (17 فبراير 2007)

انا مش هرد غير بجملة واحدة بس ........
ياجماعة والله العظيم احنا بنحبكم وبنحترمكم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا .........بلاش تخلونا نخسر بعض بسبب افعال قلة قليلة جدااااااااااااااااا.


----------



## +++حنين+++ (17 فبراير 2007)

*مفيش كلام يتقال الا ان عندنا رب كبير عظيم
وهو قادر يحافظ على ولاده ويثبت انه اعظم اله فى الكون
+++ حنين +++​*


----------



## المسيح هو الله (17 فبراير 2007)

الكتاب المقدس على مر العصور تعرض للحروب من كل الاتجاهات ولكنة صامد لانة كتاب الله


----------



## ابن الشرق (17 فبراير 2007)

*انا احب ان اضع تعليقا و لو متأخر 

من المسؤول عن طباعة و تمويل هذه الكتب التي تملأ الشوارع و المكتبات في كل البلاد العربية ؟؟
ما الدافع لطبعها ؟؟

هذه الكتب التي تسيئ الينا من كل الجوانب تتحدث عن ارتباط المسيحية بالوثنية و كلها افتراءات 


كتب من ملحدين في اميركا 

او كتب مترجمة عن كتب روسية منقرضة في زمن الالحاد و الشيوعية الآن تترجم الى العربية ؟ لماااااااااذا ؟؟

طبعا هؤلاء الروس اكيد لهم زملاء روس و البان و من آسيا الوسطى  ملحدين ينحدرون من اصول اسلامية و اكيد كتبوا عن الاسلام بنفس الطريقة............ لم لا تترجم كتبهم الى العربية  و خصوصا الكتب المطبوعة في البانيا الشيوعية جدا!!!

هل الهدف من ترجمة هذه الكتب عن المسيحية هي من اجل نشر الاسلام .........؟؟ 

 انها تنشر الالحاد بشكل غير مباشر ! لا تتعجبوا !!!!!!!!!!!

انها تساهم في نشر الفكر الالحادي 

و المتطرفون يقبلون على شراءها و توزيعها 


و مرة اخرى سينقلب السحر 

كما تجرأ سلمان رشدي و كتب بحرية قليلا اهدر دمه 

فهل من الممكن الحصول على كتابه في البلاد العربية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكيد سيهدر دم البائع و الشاري و اتصور الاعدام عقوبته

لماذا حلال لكم منع هكذا كتب من الصدور و البيع و حرام علينا حتى دحضها؟؟؟

هؤلاء الكتاب يخدعوكم و سيحاسبون حسابا مرا يوم الدين

في النهاية كلنا اخوة

هذه المؤامرة الكبرى بنشر الفتنة و يجب دحضها من الجميع و نبذ التطرف 

ماذا يريد هؤلاء ؟؟

الجواب عندكم 
*


----------



## spider_oxxo (17 فبراير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> يا اخ تهامي هتتكلم با احترام ها نحط فوق راسنا وننقاشك
> 
> هتقل ادبك وتطول لسانك لن تجد نفسك الا خارج المنتدي ولا نريدك معنا مرة اخري
> 
> ...


لو لاحظت حضرتك فإن العضو riyad هو اللي سب النبي " محمد " عليه الصلاة و السلام و بدأ بوصفه بأحط الألفاظ
و أظن إن مش حلال ليكم حرام علينا مع العلم بأن العضو تاهومي لم يسب النبي " عيسي " عليه السلام لأنه نبي الله و كلمته ألقاها إلي " مريـــم " العذراء عليها السلام
حاسب من هم علي ملتك و عودهم علي حسن الكلام و عندها فقط يحق لك مطالبة الغير بإحترامك و إحترام معتقداتك


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 فبراير 2007)

نانسى احمد قال:


> انا مش هرد غير بجملة واحدة بس ........
> ياجماعة والله العظيم احنا بنحبكم وبنحترمكم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا .........بلاش تخلونا نخسر بعض بسبب افعال قلة قليلة جدااااااااااااااااا.



اختى التاريخ يثبت ذلك  المحبة وايضا القران بتاعك بيثت كدة يدفعون الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون وفى النهاية عجبى ع هذا الحب لكن اردد دائما .............( ربنا موجود )


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 فبراير 2007)

ربنا موجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود :yaka:


----------



## basem shweke (18 فبراير 2007)

طبعا ربنا موجود
انت دعوتني ان ادعوا المسيح خاتصي كما تدعوا
اسح لي يااخي ان تجرب صلاة المسلمين يا اخي جربها
اتوضى وصلي وادعوا الله سبحانه وتعالى ان ينير لك الطريق
بس بنفس صادق لمعرفه الحقيقه جرب مش حتخسر حاجه يا اخي اثناسيوس
السلام ختام


----------



## basem shweke (18 فبراير 2007)

اما بنسنه لاسئلة زكريا والله كلها ردوا عليها المسلمين
السلام ختام


----------



## rania-grg (18 فبراير 2007)

(الله يدافع عنا ونحن صامتون).
صمتنا ليس خوف ولكن الصمت هو ضغط على السماء لكى تتكلم....وعندما تتكلم السماء فسوف لايكون وجود لهؤلاء الذين يسيئون لرب المجد.


----------



## michaeltalat307 (18 فبراير 2007)

9 صفحات بقرا فيهم من الصبح حرام عليكم بجد انا داخل افرفش علي النت نكدتوا عليا :ranting: 
ليا اكتر من 3 ساعات بقرا كل اللي كتبتوه والردود والمشكله ان كل رد اقراه ابقي عايز اقتبس منه كلام عشان ارد عليه  بس هقتبس من ايه ولا ايه 
في ايه يا ناس احنا عايشين مع بعض كل ده وكل واحد فينا شايل للتاني سكينه ورا ضهره:t32: 
كل واحد عايز فرصه لو جاته هيضرب ياه احنا وصلنا لكده
 لاء بصراحه برافوا عليكم  كل واحد فيكم بيتفنن ازاي يوضح كرهه للتاني ونجحتوا وعن جداره لاء وايه كمان تحت قياده حكيمه من المشرفين اللي هنا هما بصراحه بذلوا مجهود رائع مش بس عشان يوضحوا الكرهه اللي جوا اللي بيتكلم  ويستفزوه اكتر لاء دول كمان ايجابيين  سايبين العمليه تمام والسايب في السايب تعالي وادخل واقرا واتعلم ازاي تكره هههههههههه وعجبتني اوي حكايه فلان عضو مطروض لقله الادب وسايبين قله الادب او اللي هما شايفينها قله ادب لاء حد عايز يقراها بردو عشان يتعلم يكرهه
 ونعم المشرفين والله
  قال جبتك يا عبد المعين عشان تعيني لقيتك يا عبد المعين عايز تنعان:a82: 
ما علينا بقولكوا ايه الكلمتين دول كتبهم نزار يعني فكروا فيهم شويه 
علي فكره انا قبل ما اقرا لنزار واحبه يعني عليا الطلاق ما كنت اعرف هو مسيحي ولا مسلم جنس مله امه ايه بس قريتله عشان اللي هو كاتبه هاه فاهميني اللي كتبه اجبرني اني اقراله واحترمه
ماشي
  اسمعوا يكش يتمر:ranting: 
خمسه الاف عام  ونحن في السرداب
ذقوننا طويله نقودنا مجهوله عيوننا مرافء الذباب
يا اصدقائي.....
جربوا ان تغسلوا افكاركم
وان تغسلوا الاثواب.
يا اصدقائي.........
جربوا ان تقرؤا كتاب
ان تكتبوا كتاب
ان تزرعوا الحروف والرمان والاعناب
ان تبحروا يوما الي بلاد الثلج والضباب
فالناس يجهلونكم خارج السرداب
الناس يحسبونكم نوعا من الذئاب
يا رب نفكرشويه في الكلمتين دول علي فكره انا عمري ما شاركت في منتديات بدخل اخد اللي عايزه واتكل علي الله بس اعمل ايه انتوا شلتوني لدرجه اني معرفتش اسكت يلا اهي مره ومش هتتكرر   باي يا ناس


----------



## نانسى احمد (18 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> اختى التاريخ يثبت ذلك  المحبة وايضا القران بتاعك بيثت كدة يدفعون الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون وفى النهاية عجبى ع هذا الحب لكن اردد دائما .............( ربنا موجود )



الجزية اللى كنتم بتدفعوها كنا كمان احنا بندفع الزكاة زيكم بالظبط............يعنى اختلاف اسامى بس.


----------



## ابن الشرق (18 فبراير 2007)

ممكن توضيح اوجه التشابه بين الجزية و الزكاة و طرق حسابهم و سبب جمعهم و طرق عقاب المخالف


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 فبراير 2007)

basem shweke قال:


> طبعا ربنا موجود
> انت دعوتني ان ادعوا المسيح خاتصي كما تدعوا
> اسح لي يااخي ان تجرب صلاة المسلمين يا اخي جربها
> اتوضى وصلي وادعوا الله سبحانه وتعالى ان ينير لك الطريق
> ...



الله موجود دائماً للمعونة ، يهيء الملجأ والأمان والسلام ، فقدرة الله كامله ونصرته أكيده ولن يتخلى عن انقاذ من يحبونه .

الذي أنقذنا ((ماضي )) وينقذنا (( الحاضر )) وسينقذنا (( المستقبل))                                      والماضى + الحاضر + المستقبل = يسوع رب المجد الذى فدانى وفداك والرب قريب لمن يدعوة  وباختصار الحقيقة هى = يسوع وهو الذى انار لى الطريق وانا اصلى من اجلك ومن اجل كل مسلم ان ينير الرب يسوع عليك لتعرف الحق وتتبع الحق والحق سوف يحررك


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 فبراير 2007)

basem shweke قال:


> اما بنسنه لاسئلة زكريا والله كلها ردوا عليها المسلمين
> السلام ختام



اعرف الحق .... اتبع الحق .... والحق يحررك :Love_Mailbox: اما بالنسبة اسمح لى لم اجد اجابة لكن اريد من حضرتك بعض الاجابات فقط وليس كل الاجابات ولكن اريد الاجابة بالدليل والبرهان والرب معاك لك احترامى وتقديرى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 فبراير 2007)

ممكن توضيح اوجه التشابه بين الجزية و الزكاة و طرق حسابهم و سبب جمعهم و طرق عقاب المخالف  .... اضم صوتى لصوتك عزيزى ابن ال:Love_Mailbox: شرق ومنتظر الاجابة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 فبراير 2007)

نانسى احمد قال:


> الجزية اللى كنتم بتدفعوها كنا كمان احنا بندفع الزكاة زيكم بالظبط............يعنى اختلاف اسامى بس.



اين المحبة فى الاسلام وما معنى التوبة 29 ارجو توضيح ؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (20 فبراير 2007)

نانسى احمد قال:


> الجزية اللى كنتم بتدفعوها كنا كمان احنا بندفع الزكاة زيكم بالظبط............يعنى اختلاف اسامى بس.



وهل يا اختى العزيزة المسلمين يدفعون الزكاة وهم صاغرون ؟؟؟؟؟ وانتى تعلمى ما معنى صاغرون وعجبى


----------



## torbidooooo (20 فبراير 2007)

ياريت تبقوا تشتروا الكتب ده وتقروها وتبقوا تتكلموا

بلاش كلام من غير ماتشوفوا فيها ايه


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (20 فبراير 2007)

*حزن واسى*

*هذا لايدل الا على عدم احترام الاخر وان هذه الكتب تنشر دون مراجعه من الجهات المختصه 
او فى ما تحتويه هذه الكتب كذلك اختيار العناوين الى تسير الى الاشمئزاز ولفت الانظار لها
حتى تحقق نسبة مابيعات والمستفاد هنا هو الناشر دون شك ودون مراعاه لمشاعر الاخرين*​*الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون​*






[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]





[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]
*مع تحيات اولاد الفادى*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صور تدل علي محبة المسلمين لينا*

الاخوة الافاضل 
هذه الكتب هي رد على كلام ابونا زكريا وانا انصح كل مسيحي ان يقرأ هذه الكتب لكن كيف يقراها 
اولا يقراها بروح الصلاة  ثانيا الرب يسوع قال فتشوا الكتي لان لكم فيها حياة


----------

